# Console Vacuum Gage



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

I picked up the console mounted vacuum gage for my 65. Is there a template or does anyone know exactly where they are mounted?? I also still need the light harness. Any help is appreciated, thanx,
Ric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Remove the console and turn it over.....you will see a square hole in the plastic, in front of the shifter, and center......the gauge mounts over the hole and the wire and vacuum line are routed through it......M&H wiring sells the light repro. It is connected into the harness so the gauge lights with the dash lights. There is a small oval bezel that mounts between the gauge bottom and the console top, if you don't have one the resto companies sell them for about $27 Eric


----------

